# What's this?



## barbiek (May 17, 2016)

The first time I came across this! I think it's a pest eggs in the blister but I can't investigate anymore cuz I burned them right away! Those are from the peach tree. What do I need to spray with? I need to speed up my spray regimen. But waiting for the sticker. I was spraying my second round of copper when I found these thanks

It would help if I posted the pic lmao


----------



## GreginND (May 17, 2016)

It is probably a gall - the plants reaction to biting insects of various kinds like mites or other things. Though I can't tell exactly from the photos. They are not necessarily eggs in there - kind of like an immune response of the plant. Probably harmless to the plant in the end.


----------



## barbiek (May 17, 2016)

Thanks GreginND like I said that was the first time spotting something like that! Was waiting for more sticker to arrive befor spraying again but sprayed it after spotting that! And it's rained since then


----------



## salcoco (May 18, 2016)

this is a type of fire blight that are on peaches. they must be sprayed when peach is dormant and buds are just starting to swell. spraying at this point is futile. it will in long run cause the peach to decline since the amount of leaves are reduced and the plant cannot achieve level of carbohydrates to live through the winter. remove infected leaves and destroy this will keep it somewhat in check during the growing season. check with county agent or a nursery and they may provide further guidance.


----------



## barbiek (May 18, 2016)

Thank you salcocoI I did burn all that were infected all that was infected was in the pic


----------



## GreginND (May 18, 2016)

Thanks. Obviously more experience than I. I would not have recognized that.


----------



## Sage (May 21, 2016)

I deal with that all the time on peach and nectarine trees.

What has worked for me is copper spray in the late fall, mid winter and spring just before bud break. I added Serenade after bud break this year. It has almost worked (98+%). I still get a few contaminated leaves.

When I do find any, I remove the entire leaf cluster all the way to the branch. Removing one leaf or part does NOT work.

When spraying, you must do a 100% job. Every branch, twig, trunk and I also hit the ground around the tree. Spray until it's running off.

I believe insects carry it and also put Sevin around the base of the trees.


----------



## barbiek (May 29, 2016)

Thanks to all very appreciated! All leaves are now turning yellow and falling, I'll add serenade to my arsenal. It's right by my vineyard, what are the chances it will be spread to grapevines I have a new row of white grapes within 50 feet.  Thanks again!


----------



## Sage (May 29, 2016)

barbiek said:


> Thanks to all very appreciated! All leaves are now turning yellow and falling, I'll add serenade to my arsenal. It's right by my vineyard, what are the chances it will be spread to grapevines I have a new row of white grapes within 50 feet.  Thanks again!



Pretty close to "0". The only trees I've had it on were peach and nectarine. My orchard has 30 trees of all types and no other fruit has ever shown this problem. My vineyard is less than 100' away and nothing there either, just powdery mildew which IS also in the orchard.


----------



## barbiek (May 29, 2016)

Thanks Sage Thats really good news! I have used the copper this past winter and spring Serinade was on my shopping list anyway. If you don't mind can I pick your brain a little more? Should I just forget about any harvest this year and prune off down past the fruit? Or take the chance the fruit won't be effected, closely monitoring again thank you!


----------



## Sage (May 30, 2016)

Nothing wrong with the fruit now. Pruning back doesn't help at this point. It's on the outside, not inside.

What you DO want to do is spray the copper after the frost has dropped all the leaves. When I say spray, I mean until all the bark on every branch is soaked. Do it again mid winter. Again in the spring before buds swell then go to Serenade as the buds open and a each week until the leaves are fully out. Then as needed.

You will probably still find a few. Remove them back to the branch as you find them, the entire leaf cluster.


----------



## barbiek (Jun 10, 2016)

Ok was shopping online for serenade at Home Depot and Daconil came up is that the same as serenade? Or should I just stick to the original serenade on another site? Thanks


----------

